# Fast application process (what now)?



## Hissez Waldo (26 Apr 2016)

""sorry for my bad english grammar""

So at the end of the month of January 2016.  I read this article in a french newspaper (La Presse).  Saying that the army reserve REALLY need people.  I always wanna apply in the past but never did it.  So I apply and by the middle of April, I had my enrolment ceremony.  

First.  I was surprise but happy the process was fast.  I always hear about people who are in the application process for 6 to 12 months.

Second.  I got told to show up to the unit this week with very little details about what is going to happen.  They just told me to bring a few papers for theirs files (such as void check).  

At the enrolment ceremony.  People in the combat trade got document fill with information about what was going to happen and what to expect on the first night.  But I almost have no informations (I apply in communication trade btw).

Do anybody know what to expect on that first night?

Thank you.

H.


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2016)

Hipster Waldo said:
			
		

> So at the end of the month of January 2016.  I read this article in a french newspaper (La Presse).  Saying that the army reserve REALLY need people.  I always wanna apply in the past but never did it.  So I apply and by the middle of April, I had my enrolment ceremony.



Congratulations.  



			
				Hipster Waldo said:
			
		

> Do anybody know what to expect on that first night?



Discussions about what Reserve recruits can expect prior to BMQ,

parade night before BMQ
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32449.0/nowap.html
"did any one else do the parade night before BMQ? and what do they do on those nights?"

Question on parading with your reserve unit  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112201.0
"What will I be doing as a unqualified pvt on parade nights? My BMQ is in January so I will start parading 3 months prior to BMQ, which is really exciting that I get some training before hand!"


----------



## Hissez Waldo (26 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the fast answer and the links. 

I won't lie.  Parading on the first night make me nervous.  I hope I am not the only new guy there .

I was in the cadets for 6 years.  But that was a while ago and one thing I learn from this website is not the brag it.

Oh well...


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2016)

Hipster Waldo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the fast answer and the links.
> 
> I won't lie.  Parading on the first night make me nervous.



You are welcome. Good luck.  

It's natural to be a little nervous ( and excited! ) the first time you try something new.


----------



## Dockrill923 (26 Apr 2016)

Waldo I will say this to you, if you got through in less than a year that is amazing. it took me a year to the day and I know of guys that took much longer so congrats.

In regards to BMQ I personally was told 1 week before going to BMQ (weekend course) and received no pre course package, there is lots of happenings and it'll make you dizzy so be prepared. That being said, FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS< DO NOT DO ANYTHING YOU ARENT TOLD TO DO. there is lots of time to accomplish tasks set out even though you may feel there isn't. Just use every second that you aren't tasked to do a specific job to finish the other ones.

As far as parade goes, my first night was rough, due mostly in part to a "figure it out for yourself" attitude from some other new recruits. However, your section commander will likely give you a "easy intro" to parade on your first night and then expect you to follow the lead of the other recruits. If you are lucky you will have a good group that will take it upon themselves to square you away. Partially because that's how we work, partially because nobody wants to "no name no group" beastings....

Good luck, relax, be respectful, follow direction and have fun


----------



## Dockrill923 (26 Apr 2016)

Also.....FOLOW DIRECTION.....lol


----------



## Hissez Waldo (26 Apr 2016)

Thanks.  Much appreciate !  Theses are very good tips.  Still nervous but even more motivate than before!  I will make sure to follow the instructions 

Oh btw.  I didn't find any info about that.  But for the reserve, do we get the uniform at the unit OR at the BMQ like for REG forces?  I was told I'll probably go on the full time BMQ in Valcartier.


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2016)

Hipster Waldo said:
			
		

> But for the reserve, do we get the uniform at the unit OR at the BMQ like for REG forces?



Reserve Initial Kit Issue  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89407.0

Reserve Service Dress Uniform (aka "DEU") Issue  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27255.50.html
3 pages.

Uniform prior to BMQ (Reserve) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/82154.0

Reservist Combat Uniform  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117913.0

Do all Reserve Regiments get issued CADPAT Uniforms?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110997.0


----------



## Hissez Waldo (26 Apr 2016)

Thanks again for the links.  I guess I am searching with my eyes closed 

All of this information is really useful.


----------



## Dockrill923 (28 Apr 2016)

Depending on which regiment you are in and when you enrolled, you may get your kit before Parade, or issued on the first day. It really all depends on when the RQ can get it in. There were guys on my BMQ that didn't get their kit until a month into course. There is a backlog for some kit, due to shortages in certain sizes etc. Just be patient, wear something comfortable but appropriate and bring PT gear (shorts/tshirt/runners) good luck.


----------



## Hissez Waldo (28 Apr 2016)

""Sorry for the bad english grammar""

First night was yesterday.  Some people have been there for a month and didn't get theirs kit yet.  Ultimately, I guess I just hope to have it before the BMQ.  I'll be patient.

For my first night, I pretty much only filled more paperwork (most I already fill in at the recruitment center).  But I was expecting it.  As much as I was the new guy.  Everyone was nice to me (also the instructors).  A Sgt and an Lt made sure I know where to go and others recruits show me what to do.  The sergent was talking about sending me on the summer BMQ, which is good news but more on that later.  I didn't stay at the mess later that evening.  I am still getting use to all of this  

Some people were saying "You are lucky, you arrived at the last evening of the year" or "The instructions in done until next fall".  I wasn't sure what all of this meant but I still have to go back next week for more paperwork  :


----------



## Dockrill923 (28 Apr 2016)

glad to here your section took care of you. paperwork is going to happen. Lots of it. where are they sending you for summer BMQ? are you on the West Coast?


----------



## Hissez Waldo (28 Apr 2016)

No.  As much as I wish I was on the West Coast.  I am in Montreal.  The recruiter and the instructors say it will be in Valcartier for the full time (near Quebec city).


----------



## JoeDos (29 Apr 2016)

I just got my Uniform, and I have been in since early March, others have been in since September and are just getting the remainder of their kit now, a month and a bit before Basic Training. I shall probably see you in Valcartier, but I will be a Naval Reservist. 20 June is my start date. 

There is an officer that applied and was processed through in less than a month! He's attending BMOQ now. 

Just follow what the other recruits are doing, and make sure you talk to your Chain of Command.


----------



## Hissez Waldo (5 May 2016)

Little update if you are interested.

Just did the second night.  Not many people so the instructors had lot of time for us (which is very helpful).  Got my starting date for the BMQ (end of May).  Plus others more useful details and tips for what's to come.  Once again.  Everybody was nice and understand the stress of the first few weeks.  But I wasn't let alone.  

Happy the instructors got me on a BMQ really fast.


----------



## louiset (8 May 2016)

Congrats, are you excited for BMQ? I also got processed fairly fast. 5 months. Was informed this past Wednesday that I'm at full time BMQ for Monday 9th. After it was cancelled, pushed back and then confirmed again. Had to get last minute kit appointment. I'm in a med coy. So it has been interesting parading since being sworn in. Mainly I get to be a casualty and trained meds have to "fix me", the only annoying part was getting an IV cause I hate pointless needles. Overall, it's been pretty awesome. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tothy (8 May 2016)

louiset said:
			
		

> ...the only annoying part was getting an IV cause I hate pointless needles.



But don't all needles have a point?  Oh man, that was an awesome dad joke and I'm not even a dad yet.
 :rofl:


----------

